# in the hot seat



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

man i dont know how many of you guys ride with your wife on the back but mine is always with me. thats why we bought a brute . its got a long seat and she left it up to me . im kawasaki all the way. any of you double riders got a fix for it getting so freakin hot on the plastic right at the exhaust. they put that foil heat crap there but it doesnt work. if any of you have tried some stuff any help would be appreciated. if momma aint happy aint nobody happy........


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

best thing would be rig up a side cart then you would have a harlesaki


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

ok man you got me . i deserved that


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ride alone.. works great...
LOL:haha:


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

she isnt a complainer . shes a trooper it doesnt matter if i do anything to it i just know it gets hot . shes into it as much as i am.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

honestly bro the heat tape helps but eventually it will come off if your a mudder... best bet clean your plastics really really good and put some heat tape on there like it was factory but a little bit thicker tape but in the long run it will come off still so her best bet is for you to dip her and the brute in some aqua every now and then


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Header wrap will help a little but there isnt a real fix. Have you thought about getting another bike for her to ride?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

10-4 i thought about that maybe just throwing a few layers on there . just didnt know if any of you guys had some magic fix . i had the oem stuff shredded by 100 miles . i had the thing lifted tired and snorkeled within 3 days. so i guess like you say keep dunkin it.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I have seen some guys with foot pegs installed so that 'honey' on the back doesnt have her legs laying on that hot plastic..sometimes the pegs are mounted on rails that extend down from the back rack and I have seen some custom foot rest that come up from the footwell....I installed additional foil tape from lowes which seems to help some......I mostly subscribe to roboquads suggestion!!


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Header wrap will help a little but there isnt a real fix. Have you thought about getting another bike for her to ride?


 
she doesnt want one . i dont think she would do real good controling it and she wants to be in the mud . so thats where we go. its not a real big deal to her just when shes got on shorts. in the winter when she has on waders no biggie.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

she is behind me in my avatar picture crazy enough you just cant see her


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Dynamat might work. I see people puttin it under the hoods of stuff all the time. I just know its alot thicker than heat tape.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I would try some real heat tape on the plastics, looks kinda like fiberglass mat but foiled. Not that aluminum crap that comes on the bike. And also try header wrap.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

not a bad idea bro just might look into that . you can buy that stuff pretty thick too.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Swamp Star said:


> Dynamat might work. I see people puttin it under the hoods of stuff all the time. I just know its alot thicker than heat tape.


 
not bad and by the way i like the can holder cant tell you how many times i been there


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Sell the brute & get an outlader max. You & her both will love it. Without a shadow of a doubt the best & most comfortorable 2up bike out there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I pulled my side panel and did the header wrap, and also rack'd the radiator...you'd be surprised how much heat that sucker keeps under your plastic...and the wrap did make a noticeable difference. My plastics are off at the moment, been doin some studying, think I'm about to make some aluminum heat shields to hopefully get rid of the whole problem.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

emc said:


> Sell the brute & get an outlader max. You & her both will love it. Without a shadow of a doubt the best & most comfortorable 2up bike out there.


You mean sell the Brute, take out a morgage on the house and a loan from the bank and get an Outlander ? :thinking:
There is no real fix for the problem. My wife usually wraps her legs around me if it's too hot. Which isn't a bad thing....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well ended up adding some more heat protection.... this covers the entire side length of the front pipe, its not just a flat piece like the pic looks...it actually 90's over the top side of the pipe and 45's around the bottom side. Sits about a 1/2 inch off of the exhaust except in the very front. Painted with high temp black paint. Havnt had a chance to ride yet... but seems to have made a difference at idle.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. Let us know how it works.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I work for an aircraft company and get all kinds of hi tec stuff. This is 1/4 heat sheild with self adhesive. It has never even thought of coming off.


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/showimage.php?i=11841&c=2420

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/showimage.php?i=11840&c=2420


if the pics did not show up (i'm at work and can not see) just go to my wheel pics in the gallery.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats some pretty nice stuff drtyTshrt.... what would a man have to do to get his hands on some that doesnt work for an aircraft co?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I have a box stashed that is enough for about 8 machines with the sides that I did. I want to do my other side plate,and one of my friends want his done. I am just waiting for it to be forgot about so I can get it out the gate. With the proper property removeal pass of course. I tried to help some people out b4 on here but noone took me up on the offer. I was going to do machine work to clutch plate covers and wanted to do about 10 at one time while I was set up, and none responded.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I would buy enough of that to do 2 machine's, how much?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> You mean sell the Brute, take out a morgage on the house and a loan from the bank and get an Outlander ? :thinking:
> There is no real fix for the problem. My wife usually wraps her legs around me if it's too hot. Which isn't a bad thing....


 
thats the same thing mine does. im with ya there


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> I work for an aircraft company and get all kinds of hi tec stuff. This is 1/4 heat sheild with self adhesive. It has never even thought of coming off.
> 
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/showimage.php?i=11841&c=2420
> ...


yeah man pics came through . that stuff looks pretty serious compared to the foil that comes on it stock. biggest question does it work good?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think with the stuff drtytshrt has, combined with filthy's contraption, you might be able to ride with your foot actually on the foot peg......


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

thats some pretty heavy duty looking stuff . just gotta see if we can get a price.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I think with the stuff drtytshrt has, combined with filthy's contraption, you might be able to ride with your foot actually on the foot peg......


I like my lil contraption lol.... Actually looks pretty neat with the plastics on.... But I would like to get some of that stuff that he has also... enough for the rear fender at least, you're probably right though, if I put that down the side it MIGHT make it tolerable lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i just drink enough to where it doesnt bother me .. bwhahahah


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Try switching to synthetic motor oil. Would be suprised on how much your temp will drop.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I like the way it works and so does my wife. I spray the waterhose on itand its still stuck. I have had this stuff stashed for a while I will try and get a pass for it B4 this weekend. I might even try to order somemore.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Try switching to synthetic motor oil. Would be suprised on how much your temp will drop.


 I run Amsoil, but still hot.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> i just drink enough to where it doesnt bother me .. bwhahahah


 Sounds like you and I are gonna get along just fine at Mudstock !! LOL !!!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Funny Ive got the Kimpex pegs and my wife don't wanna ride no more. city girl


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i bought my wife her own. she follows me just about anywhere..except when i get into deep water. hers is not snorked......alot of the heat went away when i racked the rad.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Not really sure if I can post these links but since I don't see any sponsors selling this stuff... You might want to check this stuff out too.

Exhaust Blanket
Heat Reflective Foil


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

walker said:


> i just drink enough to where it doesnt bother me .. bwhahahah


I think you and I are going to get along famously... LOL.... Thats my fix for everything that bothers me, a case of bud light and nothing bothers me.... Kick in a little captain and coke, and it's a party...LMAO.. I was already into my 2nd 12 pack when P425 took the pick that is now my avatar... 

When I installed my MSD, i noticed a big difference in the heat that my bike produces... I run just a tad bit rich, not enough to produce smoke, but can rarely smell it... She runs a lot cooler, and my wife said it doesn't burn her leg anymore... MSD recommended setting 3 or 4 for my setup, but I found it a little too rich, so I am running it on setting 2.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

MiMudder said:


> Not really sure if I can post these links but since I don't see any sponsors selling this stuff... You might want to check this stuff out too.
> 
> Exhaust Blanket
> Heat Reflective Foil


 

I get the exhaust blanket also but that stuff comes prefabed for specific areas. It is Hi Tec also just harder to come buy. I find it every now and then in the trash.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> I like the way it works and so does my wife. I spray the waterhose on itand its still stuck. I have had this stuff stashed for a while I will try and get a pass for it B4 this weekend. I might even try to order somemore.


yeah im interested . if it will work on what it was made for my brute seems like a piece of cake .


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

MiMudder said:


> Not really sure if I can post these links but since I don't see any sponsors selling this stuff... You might want to check this stuff out too.
> 
> Exhaust Blanket
> Heat Reflective Foil


That stuff looks like it would do the trick. Kinda pricey,but worth it if it works.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> That stuff looks like it would do the trick. Kinda pricey,but worth it if it works.


You can't put a price on a happy wife, even I know that!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I hear that !!:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

*UPDATE*>>> My heat shield works very nicely! Rode slow for several hours saturday night and my leg never even got warm. Plastics were just a little warm to the touch, but not at all hot. Definitely was worth the time spent making it and putting on.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Go with Filthy on this. He has installed so diamond plate heat shields which he made himself and believe me it doesnt get hot at all. Im going to be doing the same as soon as i get around to it. You can do so many things to cool it down and it helps but to really keep the heat off the plastics read more into what filthy did. I know how you feel about the lady's leg getting hot cause when my lady rides she always complains.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess mine likes it becuase all I had to do was get her a backrest and she was happy. I also have my radiator relocated and snorkeled plus I hit the water alot


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well when i still have stock exhaust on my Brute cause i havent decided what exhaust i wanted to go. Iam going to go with a full exhaust system just undecided still but when i do im going to do what filthy did. Well i gotta find the time to but my girl loves the back seat plus i have some to lean back on to LOL.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks deadman.... let me know when you're ready for some shields. Maybe we can get them and the springs done the same time....


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

ive got the stuff to make them . my radiator is on top now and my carbs were running pretty lean since the snorkels. well i got that right and now it doesnt get near as hot but i am still gonna build those heat shields.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine go the full length of the front header from where it 90s to the back all the way back past my "Y" on my Muzzy. Basically from right in front of the front fender to just past the rear fender. Just keep in mind when you build them that you make sure to leave a little clearance between your shield and plastics....theres not alot of room, but you dont want them to touch.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

absolutely . ive got the stock exhaust is it the same clearance or do you know.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would think that the front pipe utilizes the same space, regardless of what exhaust you have. The difference will be a the rear of the bike where the muffler collects the two pipes. The full muzzy has equal length headers which results in the rear pipe having a weird loop in it, and then a "Y" where both pipes come together and go into the muffler as a single.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

ok cool just didnt know how the full length were routed. also did you do anything toward the rear. that is mainly where it gets the worst. right at the bend of the rear plastics where the bottom of her leg touches.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My shield goes past that point.... and the heat there isnt an issue any more. I also have a diamond plate shield on my gas tank, which I need to take off and shoot with some high temp black like I did the front shield, it just looks better.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

good deal im gonna look into that ,i got a pretty good idea from your pics. thanks for the advice


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Anytime.... glad I could help


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Filthy, How did you attach the heat shield to the pipe? I wouldn't mind doing something like this, if I could figure out how to mount it. did you weld bungs onto the head pipe itself?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

U-bolt with a spacer


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been dieing to put some shields like yours on mine. I ordered a full exhaust with muffler yesterday. Im gonna wait till it comes in and then we can do it and yes the springs to. After that i gotta go ride and test it. Im in south TX right now building a pipe line so like yours my schedule is pretty crazy.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Deadman you got my # bro.... just holler


----------

